# [SSH] Restreindre l'accès à un unique répertoire (Résolu)

## Saimoun

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je vous explique mon problème : j'ai un serveur à administrer, et pour plus sécurité j'ai laissé tomber le ftp, j'ai tout mis en SFTP.

Du coup la connexion ssh et la connexion sftp est la même.

Le problème, c'est que l'utilisateur site1, dont le dossier personnel est /var/www/site1/, lorsqu'il se connecte en sftp, à accès (uniquement en lecture) à tout le serveur, alors que je voudrais, comme avec le ftp, qu'il n'ai accès qu'à /var/www/site1/ et à ses sous-répertoires.

J'ai déjà essayé de gérer ça avec les droits, mais si j'enlève les droits en lecture au dossier /var/www (en chmod 750), bah l'utilisateur site1 ne peut accéder à /var/www/site1 (alors qu'il a les droits sur ce répertoire vu qu'il en est le propriétaire).

Vous avez une idée de comment faire ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Sur un dossier le droit x (execute) correspond au droit de franchir le dossier tu peut déjà essayer ça.

----------

## El_Goretto

Regarde les options d'OpenSSH, ya moyen de chrooter un utilisateur dans son home.

----------

## Saimoun

GentooUser ==> Desole, j'ai oublie d'en parler mais j'ai deja essaye, en effet ca marche, sauf que le dossier "/var/www/site1" doit etre lisible par l'utilisateur www-data (c-a-d Apache2), et en l'ocurrence il ne l'est pas puisque Apache n'arrive plus a afficher la page lorsque je ne laisse que "x" comme droits.

El_Goretto ==> Merci, je pense que c'est l'info dont j'avais besoin. Je vais me documenter et je vous dit si ca marche.

----------

## loopx

pour ton problème d'apache, faut jouer avec les droits des users/group ... ajotuer l'utilisateur/group apache au group  du user ? (donc, au groupe a qui appartient le répertoire home) ...

----------

## zeuss1414

Essaie de regarder du coté de JAIL / CHROOT.

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Jail

----------

## Mike Hunt

... ou possiblement rssh, ce qui semple plus facile que de créer un chroot jail.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ou sinon rien de tout çà, et utiliser le chroot INTÉGRÉ à openssh. ^^

----------

## Saimoun

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé, merci à tous pour vos infos  :Smile: 

J'ai utilisé le logiciel MySecureShell ( http://mysecureshell.free.fr/forum/ ), qui fait exactement ce que je voulais : il donne les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'un serveur FTP mais avec du SFTP (possibiliter de chrooté, possibilité de choisir si accès shell, etc etc)

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

